# barrel threads on weatherby mark V action



## meleagris (Dec 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if a barrel threaded for a Weatherby mark V will fit any other actions?  Long story short, I had taken my weatherby to a smithie to change barrels to a different caliber and I am now the owner of a nice douglas barrel threaded for a weatherby action and no action.  Anyway I would still like to use the barrel if I can find another action that it would fit.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 20, 2008)

a good smith can put that barrel in any action you supply him with.  I've used barrels threaded for winchester 70's in remington actions, and even put a barrel threaded for a mauser in a Remington once.  it take a bit of machine work as a bushing may have to be made, but it can be done.


----------



## meleagris (Dec 20, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks Hammack.  Can you recommend a good gunsmith somewhere near Tifton that would be willing to do that kind of work?


----------



## Hammack (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, what kind of action are you wanting to install the barrel into?  I know of a few good smiths, but not any really "close" to Tifton.


----------



## meleagris (Dec 21, 2008)

I wasn't sure if it could be used on anything but another mark V, but you say that I can use it with any action so I guess I'll just see what I can find reasonable.  I tend to lean toward the A-bolts, but I am really game for anything.  Any suggestions?  By the way I don't mind driving a few hours to get some quality work done.


----------



## rayjay (Dec 21, 2008)

As long as there was no machine work done on the action when it was rebarreled you can get a bbl vise and an internal action wrench and you can easily swap it back onto the action you already have.


----------



## Hammack (Dec 21, 2008)

The way I re-installed different barrels in other actions is by turning the shank down a bit, and thread it, then make a bushing that was threaded to screw on the barrel.  I always made mine a bit snug, and screwed it on to the using red loctite.  The guy who showed me this didn't use the loctite, but I do it regardless.  Then, I put the barrel in the lathe and turn the shank and thread it to fit whatever action I have to work with.  As I have said before It's not hard to do, it just takes some time to get it right.


----------



## abnrgr (Jul 11, 2009)

*douglas barrel*

May I ask... what caliber the barrel is? are you interested in selling the barrel for a MK V


----------



## meleagris (Jul 21, 2009)

abnrgr, it is a 6mm stainless barrel.  It has been threaded for a Mark V action and yes I am willing to sell it because it has been doing nothing more than taking up space in the safe.


----------

